
The UX of Pokémon GO: A Case Study - tpinto
https://medium.com/@pedro_ux/pok%C3%A9mon-go-a-case-for-ux-and-psychology-8b6377db573a#.fplaxdk81
======
pedro_ux
Thanks for the share. Appreciate it.

